# Three Mile Barge



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone have the numbers for the 3 Mile Barge south of Perdido Pass. I can't find it on a chart anymore. Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

Three Mile Barge 30°13.709 87°32.953 from perdido pass heading 174° 2.44 miles


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you sir! :toast


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

Last time I was out there (Oct 08) there wasn't much of it showing up on the finder, but it was better than bare bottom. I think you'll need to scout around a bit to find pieces.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I've got pieces at:

30.22933 x 87.54863

30.22947 x 87.54910

30.22887 x 87.54926

30.22888 x 87.54902

30.22882 x 87.54880

30.22848 x 87.54922

30.22872 x 87.54910

30.22880 x 87.54973

I would not be surprised if these have moved a bit.


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Fred. The last time I went over where I thought it was, I didn't mark very much.


----------

